# Help identifying and getting an approximate value for this camera?



## timmilesmusic (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey all,

Stumbled upon 2 of these cameras at my parents house a few days ago. Both in original cases with original accessories and both in similar condition. While the images make them look rusty. this is infact just dirt and wipes away. i'm in the process of cleaning them all up and making them look as new as i can.

I contacted a camera store in california who said it would be worth about $400. I want to check with you guys how accurate this is because he based the evaluation on it being rusty.

any help would be brilliant. 

It looks to be a "Morigraf LMAURICE Cinema Movie Camera"

Images are below:

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/tim_miles333/image-4.jpeg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/tim_miles333/image-7.jpeg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/tim_miles333/image-5.jpeg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/tim_miles333/image-8.jpeg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/tim_miles333/image-9.jpeg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f2/tim_miles333/image-6.jpeg

Thanks so much!!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 29, 2013)

I think that is on the high side of price. I'd say to a collector, maybe $50-$100.
Here is some info on it.......

Motion Picture Photography: A History, 1891-1960 - H. Mario Raimondo Souto - Google Books


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like something you'd use to slice lunch meat for sandwiches.. lol


----------

